# Just another bagged Tiguan....no big deal......



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Time to slam is lil suv on the floor! Picked up the switch speed kit from Bag Riders with dual 400c compressors. Just finished up the management, now the bags and struts are goin in tomorrow....... So the build begins.....:beer:


----------



## Chunk329 (Dec 12, 2011)

Whuuuuut i wanna see this... :thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Should be finished up by Saturday......stay tuned!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Rear won't go very low on stock control arms. Interested to see another though.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

proshot said:


> Rear won't go very low on stock control arms. Interested to see another though.


Do you still have stock ones? Yours is low enough for me in the back.:thumbup:


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see this, not using the water traps for the time being?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

They will be goin in once i get the struts in.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see this


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice build, can't wait to see more! :thumbup:


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

In...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

hazy450 said:


> Do you still have stock ones? Yours is low enough for me in the back.:thumbup:


Nope, I have Dorbritz lca's.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

i love the trunk set up:beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

in for more.. any idea what wheels you want to run?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> in for more.. any idea what wheels you want to run?


Here is what it looked like before the bags, this is just sitting on lowering springs. They are 19's.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Taking a little longer than I planned, doin it by myself between work. So far I got all installed but the drivers front strut. Will finish it up tomorrow. Pics to come!!


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DONE!!!!!!!!!! what a PITA!!! still need a frame notch on the right front and the left rear bag is leaking a little at the fitting. gonna take it apart tomorrow and re-thread seal it....ENJOY MY TIGGY!!! :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks great! do you have any photos aired up?


----------



## 16v dubbin (Jun 9, 2008)

wow. :what::thumbup:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> Looks great! do you have any photos aired up?


I'll work on that tomorrow for ya!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

nice! so thats w/o a notch?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

2.8turbo said:


> nice! so thats w/o a notch?


Correct, no notch. I'll get some pics of the right front and the left front to show the difference.


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That looks amazing. More pics please!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

love dropped Tiguans :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

i wish tiguans had normal shaped fenders lol, looks good though. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

not feeling the wheels, or the painted grill/emblem... but:thumbup:


----------



## Chunk329 (Dec 12, 2011)

That's so sweet:thumbup: if only the fenders were round. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good.. change the wheels.. and youll be golden.. loved bagged tiitties.. i mean tiggies:laugh:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

very cool

are you in AZ or Florida?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

VR6 NRG said:


> very cool
> 
> are you in AZ or Florida?


Just moved to Florida from AZ.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a video I made of it. ENJOY!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## Tre5 (May 8, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

the other bagged tiguan never posted a pic fully inflated, i'm curious how high it goes, could you ? 

EDIT, watched the video on page 2, the front seem to go higher than the rear, are you able to reach the same stock height ?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

kilimats said:


> the other bagged tiguan never posted a pic fully inflated, i'm curious how high it goes, could you ?
> 
> EDIT, watched the video on page 2, the front seem to go higher than the rear, are you able to reach the same stock height ?


 Right, the front is higher than the rear. the has the slam kit brackets with the upper spring nipple cut off. The rear is also lower than the front and tucks quite a bit more when aired out. I am still not notched on the right front so that might help the front come down more when I do that. I can reach stock height but it is REALLY stiff and bouncy at that height. I usually drive about an inch above aired out with no rub or any problems.


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

That **** is awesome


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Love it :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

ITS FRAME NOTCH TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



















Got through the first half and am taking a break. That internal bracing is a PITA!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Size is a bit overkill, but I told you I wasn't joking about the bracing haha.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

looks like you notched it too high up...


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Its 2.5" and I'm gonna grind the bottom strait down with my grinder. Did anyone you guys have to remove the charge pipe off the Turbo to get to the back side to weld? Looks like I'm gonna have to do that.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

hazy450 said:


> Its 2.5" and I'm gonna grind the bottom strait down with my grinder. Did anyone you guys have to remove the charge pipe off the Turbo to get to the back side to weld? Looks like I'm gonna have to do that.


 yes you should def remove charge pipe of that turbo before welding, looks very similar to mk6. after removing pipe cover turbo inlet with some sort of a rag or a blanket, so nothing goes into turbo.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> yes you should def remove charge pipe of that turbo before welding, looks very similar to mk6. after removing pipe cover turbo inlet with some sort of a rag or a blanket, so nothing goes into turbo.


 Cool thanks will do


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Welded and all done!! 










Grinded it down and painted....before and after pics to come!


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Before notch..... 









After notch..... 









About an inch and a half difference. 

and after notch this is my roof height, about 4ft 8.5in......


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I want to see some shots with the notch!

You would get a bit more rear lift if you upgraded to either Koni or Bilstein rear shocks :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> You would get a bit more rear lift if you upgraded to either Koni or Bilstein rear shocks :thumbup:


^ this! I got like 3 more inches of lift when I switched to bilstein rears, rides way better too!


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

All I got right now......


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Looks good man. Still not sure how I feel about them with no roof rails.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

...because who doesn't love a bagged Tiguan!


----------

